# Please help



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Just found this little one in the barn. Didn't know any does were even due yet. She is barely breathing. She can't move. I don't have the supplies to tube feed. Please help. I'm trying to warm her up


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Te first thing id to is try and get her to nurse. 

I'm not an expert by an means, but that's what I would do.... 
She's beautiful though!
& I hope someone will post here soon to help you! Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What is her temp?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If it is really low, I know some people have said to put her in a garbage bag, head out and hold her body in deep warm water.....so she doesn't get wet but gets warm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you go to the feed store and get supplies?

First you need to warm her up so her body temp is at minimum over 100. Better to be 101.5 to 103.5.

Milk mom. You need her colostrum. If you have a 3cc syringe, very slowly syringe some colostrum into her. Be careful that it doesn't go into her lungs.

If you could go to the store and get the tubing supplies, that would be best.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh good! Karen can help! She is way more experienced than me!Good luck with your little one... hope it works out!


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I put her in bag and put her in water. I thought she was dead for a minute but I seen her take a small breathe. I am trying to give her some coffee now


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Would nurtidrench maybe be good for her?


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Will a digital thermometer work? My other one broke! Oh no


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Tabbytabtab said:


> Will a digital thermometer work? My other one broke! Oh no


That's what we use!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Take 2cc of each of the following.

Strong coffee, Karo Syrup and Whiskey. Mix the three together and give 2cc total for now. Then another 1cc in about a half hour. 

Have you taken the tmep? DO NOT do anthing to this one if the temp is below 100. Warm him up first, then give the mixture or Cosutrum.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

How is the baby doing?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's going to need a heating pad under & warm towels over.
Stick your finger in her mouth. It should be toasty warm before she gets anything.
If she is not warm by now dunk her again in hot water not warm.
If she happens to get wet blow dry & massage vigorosly.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I've tried 3 digital and it just gives me an L. Dies that mean its too low to register?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, that is what it always starts out with. You will need to put the thermometer in her rectum. When you get the L, then you know it is ready.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Still not getting a reading on temp. I've gave her a few drops of coffee whiskey and pancake syrup. I can finally see her chest move when she breathes.


----------



## HaloKboers (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree with all above. HAVE to get baby warmed up first...very important. They usually come to life then. We have had to leave the car running and heat on high in the floorboard for some of our babies born this past month, even for some born in the barn....just so cold here in TN. It makes a difference!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Also Do not lay her on her side..prop her up using rolled up towels or blankets..Good brisk rubbing to stimulate her as well...and all that was said above... all good advice


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

She just let out her first cry since I found her. I hope that's a good sign. She has moved her legs some now


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

yay!!! keep trying!!


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I didn't even think she was alive when I found her. My husband was getting ready to get the shovel to bury her. She was just lifeless. I ran her inside the house and rubbed real hard all over her and I seen her barely move her lip. If she has a will to live then I will do anything I can for her


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome!!  Is she any better?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Hold her upside down and let her scream a cople times to get all the flueids out of her lungs thats what we do to our goats if that happens,Try your best to get her to stand.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

She is beautiful I do hope she is doing better !!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tabbytabtab said:


> She just let out her first cry since I found her. I hope that's a good sign. She has moved her legs some now


Come on little girl! You can make it!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Hope she is doing well!!


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

She is moving around a little more. She held her head up twice on her own. I still can't get a reading on my thermometers. I don't know how long she has been born. She was completely cleaned off. Should I go ahead and get some of moms colostrum and give her a few drops?


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I have her wrapped in a blanket and on a heating pad with a plug in heater a few feet away from her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What I like to do is have them wrapped in a towel and then put them inside my shirt/sweatshirt. Then I just hold them and walk around with them. Your body heat helps heat them up and I really think feeling your heartbeat does something for them too. Go take a nap in a recliner with a blanket over you both. Just make sure she can breathe.

What you are doing should help too.

Until her temp is up, don't feed her. It isn't good for her stomach when it is cold.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes go ahead a give her a little mike if she is hungry but dont force feed her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

her moms colostrum would be very helpful...if she is over 24 hours old..then the antibodies will do her little good but the high protein and vit. will help her and helps her poop too.. (natural laxative)..Her temp should be at least 100 degrees before milk is fed..if your thermometer is not working, feel inside of her mouth..if its warm then feed her..

when warming up colostrum...heat up water ..remove from heat and sit bottle in heated water...checking often until nice and warmmm


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah you need to get a good dose of colostrum in her ASAP! I know with horses when they are born their stomach lining is not fully formed, and there is a 12 hour window for a baby to get the colostrum, because the stomach lining closes up after that (or whatever it does) and won't absorb the antibodies after that. Its a death sentence to not get colostrum.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

audrey said:


> Yeah you need to get a good dose of colostrum in her ASAP! I know with horses when they are born their stomach lining is not fully formed, and there is a 12 hour window for a baby to get the colostrum, because the stomach lining closes up after that (or whatever it does) and won't absorb the antibodies after that. Its a death sentence to not get colostrum.


It is not a death sentence to not get colostrum. I have seen plenty of kids survive just fine without colostrum. It is much better if they get it and they do have a better chance of survival but it is not a total death sentence.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I milked the mom and gave the the baby about 2 cc. I only gave her a little drop at a time and then waited until she swallowed. She seems more alert and can hold her head up for a little while now. She's still too week to stand.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So glad you got it in her :hug: I've prayed for her, she is beautiful :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would try and get a little more milk into her as long as her temp is up. That should help with her gaining some strength. She is a real cutie!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she is cute : ) keep up feeding a bit at a time. Nutra drentch will help too : )


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the prayers for this little gal! It's been an all day process but she is finally standing on her own for a few seconds. Mommy and baby have been reunited and I'm so thankful she took her back. I had to hold the baby up while she nursed. It's really cold out so I will probably bring her back in when I go to bed if she still isn't able to nurse on her own. I am truly amazed at her progress. I am shocked actually. I really thought she was dead when we found her. She was limp like a rag doll and wasn't breathing. She was so cold but thankfully her momma had dried her off. Still not out of the woods but I will keep everyone updated. This forum saved her life. I'm truly thankful for everyone's help and suggestions.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahoooo Thats awesome... happy ending..You did great : )


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That is SO GOOD to hear!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

JUst found this...

SO happy she is doing so well! :stars:


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

So glad to hear she is better


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

If mom is willingly nursing her on her own and the baby is finding the teat on her own I wouldn't take her back in the house. You can put a sweater on her to keep her warm. If you keep taking her in and out mom can reject her and it will be hard for her to regulate her temp. I would be checking every couple hours though.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! :stars: so happy for her....please keep us updated on her progress and let us know her name


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Update: She is still progressing slowly. Her legs are really weak and just go all over the place. They bend backwards and sideways and then when she tries to walk she collapses on the ground all spread Out. She is great at standing still. I had to bring her in last night. It was so cold and she began to not be very active at all. She perked up after about an hour inside. She was awake and ready to eat at 2am. I took her outside and let her nurse. I left her in the barn with mommy all day. I still have to assist her when she nurses. She doesn't get a good latch on the teat. Tonight is suppose to be 32 degrees and last night was in the 20s. Should I bring her in again? I hate to keep separating them. I can't take off work again tomorrow either. Do you think a sock would be sufficient


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would put a sweater on her and mom will help keep her warm as long as there are no drafts : )..have you tried Selenium for the leg issue? I'm so happy to hear she is doing well...keep up the good work..


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Can someone tell me the correct way to make a sock sweater or any other kind of shirt to keep her warm?


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I never even thought about it being a selenium problem. I only have tablets. I will try to give her some. What is the dosage for a newborn?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never used tablets so don't know the dosage. She definitely needs selenium though.

I would bring her in overnight. She isn't out of the woods and it would be a shame for her to freeze to death after all this. It sounds like she is progressing even if it is slow.

You can take a sweatshirt sleeve. The end of the sleeve where your hand is could be for the head. Then just see where her front legs are and cut holes for her front legs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww somehow I missed this! I am so thrilled that she is doing so well! Bless her strong little heart! She's so adorable and such a fighter! You did a GREAT JOB saving her!

When we first started breeding/delivering babies, we had a baby who showed selenium deficient a couple of weeks later <we didnt' supplement>. 
You need to give selenium AND Vitamin E gel cap <Vit E helps them absorb selenium better>.
I have 200mcg Selenium tablets and for a buckling <nubian/boer mom/boer dad>, I think I gave him 1 of those diluted in warm water in a syringe. I'm honestly not sure the best way to get it into a newborn vs. 2 week old kid since I recall them being large pills.
If you dilute it, you can also dilute or open the vit E gelcap and pour it into the syringe with the selenium. I think I used 1 or 2 vit E gelcaps.

Hopefully someone else can give their opinion as well.

Oh and BTW, if your in a selenium deficient area you definitely need to look into some Selenium E Gel for goats, or Bo-Se <vet Rx>. You can get Selenium E Gel for goats from Jeffers.com It's really good stuff. We typically give the gel to newborns as soon as they've nursed, then when they are 4-6 old we give them a shot of Bo-Se <we just started using Bo-Se>. 
It's good to give the mom's Bo-Se 4 weeks before they are due, same if you use the gel. Difference is, you need to use the gel monthly, Bo-Se I think is 2x a year <every 4-6mo>.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I would try for colostrum or warm molasses water. I warm mine with a blow dryer so that they get dry as well. Then I pop a dog sweater on them. Use a digital thermometer if you have to but then mark it for goats only. My daughter took her own temp with the wrong thermometer once. I have been known to dismantle the family fish tank to get tube for feeding kids. Good luck and keep us posted. I like the bag & warm water idea too.


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your support. The little gal didn't make it. I went to check on her yesterday morning and she had passed. She was making so much progress. I just don't understand what happened. I really thought she was going to recover completely.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

im sorry...you tried so hard...sometimes there is just a defect you cannot see...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww that's so sad  I'm sorry you lost her, you did everything you could. I agree maybe she had a birth deffect that she couldn't overcome. My heart breaks for you


----------



## goatlover74 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you did everything you could.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no ... :hug:


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Sometimes it just isn't meant to be. I used to cry so hard when I lost a kid or an adult. Then my goat mentor asked me one time, "did you do all you could do?" That kind of puts it in perspective. Now I just cry a little instead of a lot. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so sad,  I am so sorry. 

You tried so hard too. Don't blame yourself, these things happen unfortunately.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry! She was beautiful! You did a great job trying. Try not to be too discouraged.


----------

